# More drying questions



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Okay. So I got a log that is 30"-36" in diameter. I have it milled. I assume that having it flat sawn will yield boards in the 20"-24" width range. 

Assuming I am correct, do I need to rip these into 6"-8"-10" (?)width boards to cut down on cupping or twist during and after drying? Or, if I stack them correctly will it work OK?

They will prolly be 4/4 and 6/4. At this point I do not think that I will be needing anything as wide as 20"+.

The first I am doing is ash and pecan. I am still a few weeks away from the milling, but I want to be prepared. 

Is having these quartersawn worth it? I think flat sawn will be the way to go, but I dont know. I noticed some black in the wedge I cut out...Im hoping for some spalting, but we will see.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

The pecan may cup a little drying, but that wide you can rip them and plane them *after* they dry.
I see no need to 1/4 saw either of those species.












.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*cupping*

I would leave them as wide as you can and stack the flat sawn boards on the bottom of the stack as they will tend to cup the most , so the extra weight will help there.You will get some quartersawn boards from every cant that will be alright on the top as they tend to be more stable when drying.I keep my boards as wide as i can as they are worth more that way when sold.


----------



## buroak (Mar 25, 2010)

Question #1 will your planer handle a 20" wide board? #2 can you safly edge joint a 20" board? #3do you have a use for a 20" board? If so keep your boards 20" wide.


----------

